# FAMILY AFFAIR C.C 2ND CRUISE NIGHT MAY 12



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL FELLOW LOWRIDERS TO COME OUT AND HANG OUT WITH US @ 2131 N PERRIS BLVD CORNER OF AVOCADO IN PERRIS CA WE WILL BE HAVING RAFFLES AND A DJ WE ALSO WILL HAVE DISCOUNTS ON THE FOOD FROM ALBERTOS TACOS SO SHINE UP THE RIDES GET THE FAMILY READY AND COME ON DOWN FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT
*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:boink:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT IM THERE FOR THE SUPPORT. LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks latins finest b.c :thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump.TTT IM THERE FOR THE SUPPORT. LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURYC.C:thumbsup:


Latin Queen said:


> TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 63 jr (Dec 21, 2010)

whatz up gente can't wait to see alll the fellow lowriders out there the lighting issuse was fixed (plenty of light now) good food, rolas, and lolos and best of all "FAMILY" thats what we are que no


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up mario & family will b there!!!!!:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up family affair. TTT for all the homies from FAMILY AFFAIR.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

see u there carlos 


lowdude13 said:


> whats up mario & family will b there!!!!!:wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

el profe whats up thanks for the bump homie


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up family affair. TTT for all the homies from FAMILY AFFAIR.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.TTT I WILL BE THERE. LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

right on latins finest b.c:thumbsup:


[email protected] said:


> BUMP.TTT I WILL BE THERE. LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

What's up LATINS FINEST WE'LL Be in the HOUSE


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

whats up richard:wave:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up LATINS FINEST WE'LL Be in the HOUSE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ :boink::yes:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:boink::buttkick:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*lets get it cracken :boink:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

q-vo sporty:wave:


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Qvo Mario jr Ttt family Affair


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL FELLOW LOWRIDERS TO COME OUT AND HANG OUT WITH US @ 2131 N PERRIS BLVD CORNER OF AVOCADO IN PERRIS CA WE WILL BE HAVING RAFFLES AND A DJ WE ALSO WILL HAVE DISCOUNTS ON THE FOOD FROM ALBERTOS TACOS SO SHINE UP THE RIDES GET THE FAMILY READY AND COME ON DOWN FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Late ass bump!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

U NO LATIN LUXURY CC WILL B THERE !!!!!! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Gona try and make it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

SEE U THERE JOE:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> U NO LATIN LUXURY CC WILL B THERE !!!!!! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

RIGHT ON:thumbsup:


socalconcepts said:


> Gona try and make it


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

_gonna have some coo raffles_:naughty:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


49 FLEETLINE said:


> SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5: will b there!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt thanks for the support latins finest:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> :h5: will b there!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

moring bump:thumbsup:


Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:boink:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up family affair!! :wave:


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> whats up family affair!! :wave:


whats up carlos:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

T






T






T!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> T
> View attachment 463009
> T
> View attachment 463010
> T!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 gracias for the bump sporty


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> :thumbsup: gracias for the bump sporty


U got it homies


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will b there!!!!:wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

will see u there latins finest family:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> will b there!!!!:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUUUUUUUUUUUMP.TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP FAMILY AFFAIR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

good morning u guys!!!!:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

ey whats up carlos good morning:wave:


lowdude13 said:


> good morning u guys!!!!:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

whats up el profe:wave:


ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP FAMILY AFFAIR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

.X2


[email protected] said:


> BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump:thumbsup:


81Luxury said:


> TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks to all the latins finest family for the bumps:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !! 4 the homie


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumping it AGAIN.TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !! 4 the homie


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


DREAMUR said:


> TTT :wave:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ANOTHER WONDERFUL DAY OF BUMPING.TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> View attachment 465137


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMPPP


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt<IMG id=vbattach_0 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=0&stc=1" attachmentid="0">


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T:boink:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT :drama:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR ~ FAMILY AFFAIR ~ FROM ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT FAMILY AFFAIR


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> View attachment 465137


:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump stylistics:thumbsup:


JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR ~ FAMILY AFFAIR ~ FROM ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the support :thumbsup:


49 FLEETLINE said:


> I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT FAMILY AFFAIR
> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:boink:*T~T~T:wave:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

whats up sporty:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sup foo what's cracking


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMPPP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump it Carnales...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

aqui no mas at work and layitlow lol


Sporty67 said:


> Sup foo what's cracking


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*THANKS TO ALL THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY FOR THE BUMPS TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *THANKS TO ALL THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY FOR THE BUMPS TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yuppp!alday everyday!!!!uffin:


dreamer1 said:


> Bump it Carnales...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............








AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.












WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> aqui no mas at work and layitlow lol


O I thought this was jr this is senior? Spenca Mario I wouldn't call u foo but ah Simon Simon thought it was jr.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah no this isnt mario its raymond lol


Sporty67 said:


> O I thought this was jr this is senior? Spenca Mario I wouldn't call u foo but ah Simon Simon thought it was jr.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> View attachment 465137


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

whats up joe:wave:


Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> yeah no this isnt mario its raymond lol


Orale Raymond coo coo thought I called senior foo for a minute


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

orale


Sporty67 said:


> Orale Raymond coo coo thought I called senior foo for a minute


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

* :boink:T~T~T:boink:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


mrmc1959 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hello family afffair!!! whats going down hope 2 c u guys 4 the sunday cruise?:yes:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt family Affair


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


DREAMUR said:


> TTT :wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*THERE WILL BE A $2 DOLLAR DONATION PER CAR BUT THE BIKES ARE FREE SO DONT FORGET YOUR BIKES:thumbsup:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*THERE WILL BE AWARDS AND LOTS OF GOOD RAFFLES TO GET YOU READY FOR SUMMER SHOWS SO DONT MISS OUT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *THERE WILL BE AWARDS AND LOTS OF GOOD RAFFLES TO GET YOU READY FOR SUMMER SHOWS SO DONT MISS OUT*


Ttmft


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Ttmft


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

awards for bikes? or no


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

yes 1st 2nd and 3rd


mr.widow-maker said:


> awards for bikes? or no


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WIDOW-MAKER WILL DEBUTE WTH SOME NEW PARTS HOPEFULLY


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> yes 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

spensa carlos couldnt make it but we definitely we will be @ your cruise nite on sat:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> hello family afffair!!! whats going down hope 2 c u guys 4 the sunday cruise?:yes:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hello u guys all see u guys sat.:worship:


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> spensa carlos couldnt make it but we definitely we will be @ your cruise nite on sat:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


DREAMUR said:


> TTT :wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Ttt


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> View attachment 465137


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump:thumbsup:


49 FLEETLINE said:


> TTT FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

whats up richard:wave:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg......Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bumo


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump latins finest:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club bumping the pg......Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:whats up joe


Latin Luxury said:


> :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> :wave:whats up joe


 WAS UP HOMIE SEE U GUYS THERE !!!!!!! TTT 4 THE HOMIE FAMILY AFFAIR CC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!


----------



## Rfgangster (Apr 28, 2012)

Whens da date homie


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

may 12


Rfgangster said:


> Whens da date homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*2 MORE WEEKS BEFORE WE GET IT CRACKEN IN PERRIS Ttt:boink: :rimshot:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *THERE WILL BE A $2 DOLLAR DONATION PER CAR BUT THE BIKES ARE FREE SO DONT FORGET YOUR BIKES:thumbsup:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *THERE WILL BE AWARDS AND LOTS OF GOOD RAFFLES TO GET YOU READY FOR SUMMER SHOWS SO DONT MISS OUT*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will b there!!!get down family affair c.c.uffin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg.......ttmft


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

All the way to the top !!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

2 tmftop! will c u guys soon! :biggrin:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT LATIN LUXURY will b there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

YES WE WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT U GUYS TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY:thumbsup:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> 2 tmftop! will c u guys soon! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5: BUMP!!!cottonkandy will b there!!!:yes:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> :h5: BUMP!!!cottonkandy will b there!!!:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP TTMFT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC​


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bumps:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT uffin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

COME THRU THIS SHOW JUNE 3RD


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump , TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

good moring homie:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> Goodmorning bump , TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt.
..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

BUMP,,,THE 49 WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT FAMILY AFFAIR C.C...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg...the Latins finest way!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bump


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 476265
> TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

whats up sporty:wave:


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

see u there :thumbsup:


49 FLEETLINE said:


> BUMP,,,THE 49 WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT FAMILY AFFAIR C.C...


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the bumps latins finest family:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Bumping the pg...the Latins finest way!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:boink: :rimshot:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE SATURDAY TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Wut time does it start


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


81Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE SATURDAY TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

from 6 and on


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Wut time does it start


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> from 6 and on


Ok cool thanks TTT FOR FAMILY AFFAIR !!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

MORNING BUMP......:biggrin:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

good morning gente


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

whats up lolophill:wave:


Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


DREAMUR said:


> TTT uffin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 478413
> TTT !!!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

T
T
T


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*1 MORE DAY*


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

SEE U TOMORROW:thumbsup:


49 FLEETLINE said:


> TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP!:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> BUMP!:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> View attachment 465137


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *THERE WILL BE A $2 DOLLAR DONATION PER CAR BUT THE BIKES ARE FREE SO DONT FORGET YOUR BIKES:thumbsup:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *THERE WILL BE AWARDS AND LOTS OF GOOD RAFFLES TO GET YOU READY FOR SUMMER SHOWS SO DONT MISS OUT*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg...the Latins finest way...ttmft


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

What time?


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

6:00 pm


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT see u guys all to nite


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT see u guys all to nite


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*8 HOURS LEFT *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Let the count down begin!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*7 HOURS LEFT:boink:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*4 HOURS LEFT:run:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 the homies !!!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Great cruisenight tonight. I had a good time. There were alot of clean rides.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL
THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS CRUISE NIGHT AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS :thumbsup:*


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT THANK YOU FAMILY AFFAIR, WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT, GOOD FOOD, NICE CARS AND FIRME PEOPLE,,, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE... GRACIAS :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

are next cruise night is in the works details coming soon and pictures of this one coming soon:thumbsup:


49 FLEETLINE said:


> TTT THANK YOU FAMILY AFFAIR, WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT, GOOD FOOD, NICE CARS AND FIRME PEOPLE,,, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE... GRACIAS :thumbsup:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> are next cruise night is in the works details coming soon and pictures of this one coming soon:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS WE HAD GOODTIME SEE U GUYS NEXT ONE !!!!!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

View attachment 480290
View attachment 480292
View attachment 480293


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THIS SAT MAY 19TH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Family Affair C.C/ B.C. Had a good time at the cruise night !! Cant wait for the next one!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> Thanks Family Affair C.C/ B.C. Had a good time at the cruise night !! Cant wait for the next one!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT :wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:wave:


DREAMUR said:


> TTT :wave:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)

TTT uffin:


----------

